# VDPAU issue



## rusty (Nov 28, 2010)

If I set VDPAU as video out my cpu usage goes right down as expected, video renders superbly etc. 
However this is only good in the video's native size ie 1280x720 if I try and fullscreen the video my computer instantly restarts..

This happens on all media players that supports VDPAU.
If I turn off KWin's compositing the computer restarts (w/VDPAU) as soon as I try to play a film (regardless of dimension).

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (2812.82-MHz K8-class CPU)
(II) Nov 28 10:31:34 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTS 250 (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

Anyone else experience this or any advice on how to troubleshoot?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2010)

I suggest posting your problem on the NVidia support forum.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------

